# gentian violet - walmart?



## onetrumpeter (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd love to hear back quickly if anyone can reply quickly









i've heard i might find gv in walmart (when i called our local pharmacies last night, no one was familiar w/ it). I can't imagine at Walmart that someone might know of it if I ask, but if they carried it, in what section do you think I might find it? Vaginal anti-fungal? Foot anti-fungal? Thanks!!!

Annie


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

I had to special order gentian voilet from a pharmacy (CVS). It is available behind the counter with no prescription, but I don't think anyone carries it over the counter, at least not where I live. When you called, did you speak to the actual pharmacist or an assistant? I'd speak directly to the pharmacist.


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

i got mine from the pharmacy counter. it was super cheap--like 2.75 for a bottle that lasted me a year.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

I have seen gentian violet on regular shelves at Walgreen's (drugstore), shelved with what I can only think to call "Hispanic cultural remedies". I.e., a variety of things with Spanish-labeled packaging. Not sure where you're at or if it will help, but there you have it.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ccohenou* 
I have seen gentian violet on regular shelves at Walgreen's (drugstore), shelved with what I can only think to call "Hispanic cultural remedies". I.e., a variety of things with Spanish-labeled packaging. Not sure where you're at or if it will help, but there you have it.

Thats where ours is shelved at. At WalMart and at FoodMaxx. Thats the only area too that you can find castor oil in those stores. I always call it the "little hispanic section". We always pay less then $3 for our bottle of GV.


----------



## Rodeo Mama (Sep 1, 2006)

I got gv at walmart. It was behind the pharmacy counter.


----------



## onetrumpeter (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks so much to everyone for your quick and helpful responses. Our local Walmart (I'm in northern VA) said GV is now only special order. That's the same as what CVS said. So, we filled our Nystatin oral suspension scrip and hopefully it will work. The Walmart pharmacist, who was very helpful, said it probably was taken off the shelves due to not many people buying it. Bummer. Obviously somep places carry it, but I hope this info is helpful to anyone else looking for gentian violet.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I've only seen it at Long's where I live, after I had it special ordered elsewhere! Anyone else think it's bizarre that the bottles don't have any kind of safety seal???


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Places we have it in town is locally owned pharmacies. But they also have boric acid just down the shelf from it. They seem to have some hard to find items anyway.

I think it helps that this pharmacy has an LC on staff though.


----------



## pollyanna (Dec 13, 2002)

The rite aid's around here have it in the Pharmacy.


----------

